# Does the Wii work in Canada



## aneres (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi I have heard the Wii will work over in canada anyone tried it?? Moving in 2 weeks so dont know if should sell it or not as they kids have loads of games


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It will play in Canada but not games purchased here. You should probably bring a PAL system TV with you as your games are designed for PAL format


----------



## Patrick1428 (Jan 11, 2013)

no games on Wii


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It will play in Canada but not games purchased here. You should probably bring a PAL system TV with you as your games are designed for PAL format


Auld Yin is correct in that you will not, by default, be able to play games purchased in Canada/US on your Wii, however, the TV is irrelevant, you don't need to bring your Irish one. I have used my Canadian purchased Wii in Canada, UK and NZ on local TV all without issue... You will need to convert the plug head to North American, I just use a standard adapter.


----------

